
[Veritasium] Is Success Luck or Hard Work? - proxybop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LopI4YeC4I
======
proxybop
I've seen articles about the success/hard work debate floating around here in
the past. Since this was just posted today I feel like everyone might like to
see this.

